

Fetchnotes Wants to Get Your “To Do” List Out of Your Head - alexschiff
http://allthingsd.com/20111105/fetchnotes-wants-to-get-your-to-do-list-out-of-your-head-to-where-it-will-be-safer/

======
alexschiff
We've opened access to our closed beta for 200 people in the Hacker News
community at this link:

www.fetchnotes.com/invite/hackernewsrocks

